# Der Schlechteste Publisher 2014 - Xtreme-Umfrage Reloaded



## GeForce-Lover (3. Januar 2015)

_*Der Schlechteste Publisher 2014 - Xtreme-Umfrage Reloaded*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ Nachdem für mich doch eher überraschendem "Erfolg" der letzten Umfrage habe ich beschlossen, sie dieses Jahr neu aufzulegen. 
Wenn die Resonanz weiterhin auf ähnlichem Level bleibt, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, diese Umfrage im (halb-)jährlichem Rhytmus durchzuführen.

Im Gegensatz zur letzten Umfrage habe ich die Antwortmöglichkeiten etwas überarbeitet, die Umfrage zeitlich begrenzt, die Umfrage ist nicht mehr öffentlich und die Auswertung erst nach Beendigung (31.01.2015, gegen 21:00) sichtbar.

Die Abstimmungsmaßstäbe und -kriterien sind natürlich (wie immer) frei, trotzdem hier mal ein paar Anregungen:

-generelle Spielequalität
-Support
-Preisgestaltung
-Updates/Produktpflege
-Vertiebswege

Kommentare, Begründungen und Diskussion ist hier gerne gesehen, eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge, Anmerkungen und Ergänzungen könnt ihr mir auch gerne hier im Thread oder per PN zukommen lassen.

Was hier NICHT reingehört:
Beleidigungen, sinnfreies Bashen, trollen, etc.

Ich freue mich über rege Teilnahme und Diskussion.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß, 
Euer GFL


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2015)

Ich schwanke bei so einer frage zwischen EA und Ubischrott, aber ich entscheide mich immer für Ubischrott, sie sind in meinen Augen doch einen ticken schlechter, obwohl EA auch seine Vorzüge hat


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Januar 2015)

[X] Capcom.


EA/Ubi liefern zwar Schrott ab, aber sie versauen Youtubern nicht den Channel, obwohl diese vorher eine Erlaubnis eingeholt hatten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hOomLtuuQ


----------



## XGamer98 (3. Januar 2015)

[X] Ubischrott, Ganz eindeutig Ubischrott , was Capcom abzieht ist zwar einfach nur peinlich aber da mich das relativ wenig interresiert was ihre Spiele angeht stört mich das nur am Rande. Aber wie man ACU so dermaßen verhauen kann,  es Massenweise The Crew Porbleme gab und gibt das man von Far Cry 4 vor lauter negativen Schlagzeilen schon so gut wie nix mehr mitrkriegt, ist für ein Publisher dieser größe eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis. EA hat finde ich wirklich dazu gelernt, die Kostenlosen Games haben das ansehen allgemein schon deutlich gesteigert und ansonsten habe ich auch nur wenigere kleine Negative Aspekte die hier aber dann den Rahmen sprengen würden.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Januar 2015)

Meine Stimme geht an Ubisoft, der größte Drecksverein. Die haben es bei mir endgültig verschissen.

Allerdings hätte ich Rockstar auch sehr gerne einen Vote gegeben, ich kann Max Payne 3 nicht spielen weil ich dafür ein ''Social-Club'' Konto brauche. Allerdings skaliert das spiel scheinbar nicht richtig weshalb man keinen einzigen Buchstaben erkennen kann sobald ich es starte, auch das Steam-Menü verhaut es mir dann komplett.
Das beste an der Sache schlechthin, ich kann mir kein Konto erstellen weil angeblich immer ''ungültige Zeichen'' im Passwort enthalten sind!
Tolle Sache, ich kann mein im Steam-Store offiziell gekauftes Spiel nicht spielen weil Rockstar der Meinung ist ich brauche ein ''Social-Club'' Konto, welches ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht erstellen kann, mit Online-Zwang?!? 

Activision hat mit Cabela's Big Game Hunter Pro Hunts hat aber auch echte Arbeit geleistet.
Hört nach den Hauptmissionen und insgesamt 18 Spielstunden auf zu funktionieren. Das Spiel will schlicht nicht mehr starten, auch nicht nach etlichen Neuinstallation. Es will bei Gott einfach nicht funktionieren, dafür habe ich sicherlich nicht gezahlt!
Ich bin allerdings nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem, irgendwelche Bemühungen da etwas dran zu ändern seitens der Entwickler?
Fehlanzeige, eine riesen Frechheit ist so etwas! 

Übrig bleibt Wargaming. 
WoT läuft einfach nicht stabil, kannst du machen was du willst.
Aktuell ist es so dass das Spiel sich ab und zu einfach aufhängt, nur ein Neustart verschafft in dem Fall Abhilfe. Ist nur ziemlich blöd wenn man gerade im Gefecht ist und sein Panzer schutzlos auf offenem Feld stehen bleibt! 
Gibt eigentlich jeden Patch irgendein neues Problem, so geht das nicht!
Perfomance-Probleme gibt es auch eigentlich seit das Spiel draußen ist, obwohl sie die im letzten Patch endlich etwas in den Griff bekommen haben.
Von den beschissenen Panzer die sie so in letzter Zeit implementiert haben mal ganz zu schweigen.......................

EA finde ich mittlerweile eigentlich in Ordnung (besonders deren Entscheidungen bezüglich BF finde ich ''nett'') und Origin als Plattform relativ gut.
Allerdings finde ich auch dass sie Fifa 15 verbockt haben. Macht einfach keinen Spaß, irgendetwas fehlt dem Spiel.
Ist für mich einfach weit davon entfernt ein gutes Spiel zu sein.
Auch die ganzen technischen Problemen die ich (und viele andere) anfangs damit hatten blieben keineswegs positiv in Erinnerung.

Wie auch immer, für heute genug gemeckert^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2015)

Rockstar und Wargaming auf Wunsch des TE ergänzt.


----------



## joyraider (3. Januar 2015)

Hiho, ich sehe zwar direkt hier kein Umfrage fenster aber ich würde meine Stimme gerne Gameforge für das MMO Spiel Aion  geben ,

begründung :

Support zum teil echt mies man kann im Durchschnitt 2 tage warten bis man eine Antwort bekommt.
Geplante Maßnahmen zum Serverbalancing werden von mal zu mal verschoben oder es wird totgetreten 
Events wo Geplant sind gehen nur zur Hälfte oder garnicht
Bugs werden zwar von den Spielern gemeldet aber unternommen wird nichts 

Das war meine wenigkeit zum Schlechtesten Publisher 2014 und auch für die Zukunft


----------



## azzih (3. Januar 2015)

Hmm Ubisoft hat natürlich solche Cashcow-Seelenlose-Clonspiele wie die AC und Far Cry Reihe, auch Watch Dogs war son garstiges Baukastenspiel. Allerdings haben Ubisoft auch kleine Titel wie Valiant Hearts rausgebracht, das ist ein Pro. Ein Contra wiederum das nervige Uplay.

Aber mehr aufgeregt haben mich diese inkompetenten Entwickler von CiV Beyond Earth "Firaxis" Das Spiel hat seit Jahren ne relativ schrottige Engine und ein sehr buggy Multiplayer der gerne abstürzt und sich ohne Grund aufhängt. Bei Partien von über 4 Stunden ist das sehr nervig. Nun hat man mit dem neuen Beyond Earth aber 1,5 Monate lang einen komplett nicht funktionierenden MP Modus rausgehauen und das gleich noch für Civ5 mit reingepatcht, sodass der Vorgänger also auch nicht mehr ging. Der "HOTfix" für das Spiel kam 1,5 Monate nach Release und war der erste Patch überhaupt. Achja das Spiel ist auch sonst ne riesen Enttäuschung und enthält weniger neuen Content als das jährliche Fifa. Das war meine Spieleenttäuschugn 2014!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Januar 2015)

[x] Ubischrott
Grund: Grafikdowngrades, schlechte Optimierung und co.


----------



## sfc (4. Januar 2015)

[x]Ubischrott.

Nach dem grandiosen und extrem bugarmen Dragon Age: Inquisition und der Vernunftverschiebung von BF: Hardline wäre es ziemlich unfair, EA das Siegel aufzudrücken. Die habe offenbar aus ihren Fehlern gelernt. Ubisoft hat sich dagegen durch Grafikdowngrades, Gameworks-******* und allen voran Uplay bei mir unbeliebt gemacht. Dass ACU auf den Konsolen unspielbar langsam ruckelt, geht mir als PC-Fanboy natürlich am Hintern vorbei. Aber auch das zeigt, was fürn Karnevalsverein die geworden sind.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Januar 2015)

EA, Ubisoft, Zynga, Konami, Activision... man könnte manchmal echt denken, sie würden ein Wettrennen laufen wer am schnellsten total ungenießbar werden kann.

Hab mich mal für Ubisoft entschieden, aber es wurde denkbar knapp.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Januar 2015)

Ubishit!
Ubishit! 
Ubishit!


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

Der Thread der Kinder...

[x] Square Enix, da deren PC Ports wirklich grauslig waren letztes Jahr

Das ganze Ubi"schrott" Gebashe ist so was von infantil. Trotz allem hat Ubisoft dieses Jahr mit die besten Produkte für den PC geliefert. Wenn man merkt, dass das auf derart wenig Gegenliebe stößt, lässt man das halt besser bleiben. Denn einen Absatzmarkt wegzulassen kann besser sein, als der damit verbundene Imageverlust...

Und damit wäre der PC als Spieleplattform wieder ein gutes Stück mehr verstorben.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Januar 2015)

2014 war es für mich Ubisoft ^^
Aber ehrlich gesagt liefert keiner der großen Publisher noch was wirklich Vernünftiges bzw hat 2014 sogar eher die Füße hochgelegt


----------



## azzih (4. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Thread der Kinder...
> 
> [x] Square Enix, da deren PC Ports wirklich grauslig waren letztes Jahr
> 
> ...



Glaube net das der PC ein Stück stirbt wenn Asaasins Creed 35 nicht mehr für den PC releast würde. Vor allem wenn es zu Start so bugfrei und gut optimiert ist wie noch Unity. Ausserdem veröffentlicht Ubisoft ja nicht am PC aus karitativen Gründen der netten PC Gemeinde gegenüber, sondern weil die Marketingabteilung bei denen meint es lohnt sich finanziell. Und den Imageverlust hat Ubisoft sich selbst zuzuschreiben, weil sie technisch mangelhafte Produkte released haben und zwar auf jeder Plattform!

Aber das wahre Verbrechen dieser Firma ist, das sie talentierte Leveldesigner und Grafiker für irgendwelche seelenlose Baukastenspiele verheizen. Das Leveldesign von Unity ist wunderschön nachgebaut, aber das Kampfsystem, der Schwierigkeitsgrad, diese langweiligen Farming-Nebenaufgaben und die Story... all das liegt vom Niveau deutlich unter der optischen Präsentation.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

AC:Unity ist bei weitem nicht so buggy und schlecht implementiert wie im Netz kolportiert...

Ich wette der größte Teil der Basher haben das Spiel selbst nie gespielt und schon gar nicht auf HW die den Anforderungen gerecht wird.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> AC:Unity ist bei weitem nicht so buggy und schlecht implementiert wie im Netz kolportiert...
> 
> Ich wette der größte Teil der Basher haben das Spiel selbst nie gespielt und schon gar nicht auf HW die den Anforderungen gerecht wird.



Naja mag sein,dass die Shitstorms im Internet zu weit gehen ( das Internet ist schon lange ein Ort,wo viele nur noch "Dampf" ablassen)
aber es gab ja auch Entschuldigungen von Seiten Ubisofts sowie Entschädigungen 
und die folgenden Patches sind nicht grad klein 
Kritik gab es auch von den Magazinen,und AC:U kam im Schnitt doch recht schlecht weg,wenn man bedenkt,dass AC grunsätzlich gelobt wird (finde AC:U spielerisch auch besser als die Vorgänger teile)
Ich hatte im Schnitt 40-45fps,aber je nach Gebiet besonders bei belebten Szenen und an der Notre Dame fiel es auf 30 und schwankte generell stark,Bugs und Abstürze hatte ich auch mal,hielt sich aber in Grenzen
die Kritik finde ich also nicht komplett ungerechtfertigt
Was mich dann auch nochmal gestört hat,ist die Companion App sowie die Iniates - ehrlich Ubisoft,auch wenn das nicht Pflicht ist - es nervt


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

Wir sind OT ... 

Ja, die Companion App und das Initiate Teil nervt, da gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Das sind Minuspunkte. 

Dennoch ist AC:U sowohl spielerisch als auch optisch mit großem Abstand der beste Teil der Serie. Das sehen nicht alle so, es ist auch für Webseiten und Magazine oft "opportun" sich dem allgemeinen Internet-Bashing anzuschließen. Ich selbst kann mich eher GamersGlobal.de anschließen, die den ganzen Anti-Hype auch nicht verstehen können.

Dass die Framerate gerade bei der NotreDame einbricht ist kaum verwunderlich. Das Teil ist in jeder Hinsicht krass. Das muss man auch mal klar sagen und berücksichtigen. Das kommt m.E. zu kurz, die Leute beschweren sich nur noch und beachten die Leistung der Entwickler und Designer in keiner Weise. Kritisieren ist ja so leicht...


----------



## sfc (4. Januar 2015)

ACU wurde von Konsoleros nicht milder kritisiert. Erst das Geheule, weil die ersten echten Screenshots auf einmal matschig waren und dann lief es fast konstant mit unter 30 Fps. Youtube ist voll mit Videos der Konsolenversionen, wo die Fps plötzlich im einstelligen Bereich sind oder irgendwelche Bugs auftreten. Wer mit Gameworks bestimmte Hersteller absichtlich und nachweisbar ausbremst, leifert mMn auch keine guten PC-Versionen ab. Außerdem ist und bleibt Uplay, das nun wahrlich nicht mehr neu ist, der letzte Mist. Überhaupt kein Vergleich zu Origin und erst recht nicht zu Steam. Ubisoft hat die Kritik sehr wohl verdient - und zwar von allen Seiten. Die Forderung nach einem Maulkorb, damit Ubisoft schön weiter für den PC veröffentlicht, empfinde ich als einseitig und kitschig. Dass ACU inhaltlich was zu bieten hat, mag ja stimmen und verdient sicher auch Anerkennung. Aber ein so reicher und großer Publisher wie Ubisoft sollte auch in der Lage sein, das Spiel erst dann zu veröffentlichen, wenn es flüssig läuft - notfalls muss man es eben verschieben. An dem Punkt muss man auch mal zwischen dem Publisher Ubisoft und die ihm untergeordneten Studios unterscheiden. Letztere haben gute Arbeit geleistet, Ubisoft als Verleger allerdings nicht. 

Von Square Enix habe ich dieses Jahr Thief und Murdered gespielt. Beide haben mir gut gefallen - obwohl die sich dafür einiges an Gebashe anhören mussten. Grad Murdered war mal was völlig anderes. Ordentlich lief es auch - auf allen Konsolen und auf Grafikkarten von AMD wie Nvidia.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2015)

[X] Ubisoft


Unity war in vielerlei Hinsicht der Knaller des Jahres (Bugs, Performance, "kreative" Einbindung von Smartphones). Das wäre ingsesamt verkraftbar gewesen, aber die geschnittenen Versionen von Stick of Truth habens bei mir rausgerissen.  
Auf dem Treppchen folgt bei mir SE, weil der FF XIII Port für den PC so mies war/ist und man auf die lustige Idee gekommen ist, deutschen Spielern per Region-Lock gewisse Titel vorzuenthalten.  
Den dritten Platz bekommt bei mir Bethesda für das Theater um Wolfenstein, weswegen ich es wohl niemals kaufen werde.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

sfc schrieb:


> ACU wurde von Konsoleros nicht milder kritisiert. Erst das Geheule, weil die ersten echten Screenshots auf einmal matschig waren und dann lief es fast konstant mit unter 30 Fps. Youtube ist voll mit Videos der Konsolenversionen, wo die Fps plötzlich im einstelligen Bereich sind oder irgendwelche Bugs auftreten.



Hast Du's selbst gespielt? Auf PC oder Konsolen? 

Bekanntermaßen sind die meisten Bashing-Videos im Netz noch ohne den Day-One Patch entstanden, oft durchaus bewusst (so kriegt man Klicks und Views!). 

Die durchaus gute Lehre für alle Spielepublisher aus der Sache ist, dass man sich tunlichst nicht mehr auf den Day-One Patch verlassen darf, die auf dem Datenträger ausgelieferte Version muss zumindest so weit rund laufen, dass man sie nicht für Bashing-Videos missbrauchen kann. 

Ubi hat viele Fehler gemacht, da gebe ich den Kritikern durchaus recht. Die Konzentration auf alternative Einnahmequellen und das unbedingte Einhalten müssen von Release-Terminen z.B.. Letzteres kann ich zumindest verstehen, denn man muss auch sehen, welch enormes finanzielles Risiko die Entwicklung eines Spieles wie AC:U bedeutet. Wenn man die erwartete Absatzrate nicht erreicht, hat man gleich ein paar zig-Millionen Verlust gemacht. Deswegen *muss* das Spiel um jeden Preis zur "Holiday-Season" auf dem Markt sein, auch wenn man einen Ruf verliert. Denn ein später veröffentliches Spiel bedeutet u.U. 10-20% weniger verkaufte Einheiten. Und damit u.U. ein siebenstelliger Betrag, der am Ende fehlt.



beren2707 schrieb:


> aber die geschnittenen Versionen von Stick of Truth habens bei mir rausgerissen.


Ist doch nicht die Schuld von Ubi, oder? Da darf man sich bei der deutschen Politik bedanken. Der Publisher wird immer lieber etwas Kritik im Netz in Kauf nehmen, als das Risiko einer u.U. sehr teuren Klage mit einer noch teureren Beschlagnahmung in Kauf zu nehmen.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Auf dem Treppchen folgt bei mir SE, weil der FF XIII Port für den PC so mies war/ist und man auf die lustige Idee gekommen ist, deutschen Spielern per Region-Lock gewisse Titel vorzuenthalten.



Was SE und den FF XIII Port angeht: D'accord. 

Aber auch hier: Der Region-Lock ist doch nur die Umsetzung deutschen Rechts. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ging es hier nicht nur um eine einfache Indizierung (was ja in deutschland trotzdem kein Verkaufverbot wäre). Leider wurde das Thema in den Medien nicht ausreichend aufgegriffen.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht die Schuld von Ubi, oder? Da darf man sich bei der deutschen Politik bedanken. Der Publisher wird immer lieber etwas Kritik im Netz in Kauf nehmen, als das Risiko einer u.U. sehr teuren Klage mit einer noch teureren Beschlagnahmung in Kauf zu nehmen.


Natürlich ist das die Schuld von UbiSoft. Denke dabei bitte auch an die Konsolenversionen außerhalb der USA, die ohne Not in einigen Szenen (Analsondenszene im Raumschiff) dämlichst gekürzt wurden, mit irgendwelchen rechtlichen Vorschriften hat das nichts zu tun. 
Die Schnitte hinsichtlich der verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole sind in einer deutschen Version zwar korrekt, dass man jedoch Käufer mittels Region-Lock hindern möchte, ihre (natürlich komplett ungeschnittenen) Importe zu aktiveren, ist rechtlich gesehen kompletter Unfug, da dies nirgends verlangt wird. Immerhin kann man nach einer Aktivierung mittels Proxy/VPN das Spiel fortan auch mit deutscher IP spielen, jedoch ist auch diese Aktivierung streng genommen gegen die Vorgaben seitens Valve, was den Account kosten könnte.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber auch hier: Der Region-Lock ist doch nur die Umsetzung deutschen  Rechts. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ging es hier nicht nur um eine  einfache Indizierung (was ja in deutschland trotzdem kein Verkaufverbot  wäre). Leider wurde das Thema in den Medien nicht ausreichend  aufgegriffen.


Genau das ist aber doch eben nicht der Fall. Das deutsche Recht schreibt vor, dass ich das Spiel nicht in DE in dieser Fassung erwerben darf, jedoch darf ich natürlich diese Spiele aus dem Ausland importieren. Wenn man also in DE nur eine gekürzte Fassung (die nebenbei nur deutschen Ton enthält; als Anhänger originaler Sprachausgaben ein Totalausfall) für PC erwerben kann, weil man seinen Import ohne Not nicht nutzen kann, da man sowohl für die Aktivierung als auch das Spielen eine nichtdeutsche IP benötigt, kommt mir vor lauter Bevormundung die Galle hoch.

Mir geht es dabei ganz grundsätzlich darum, dass hier ohne rechtliche Notwendigkeit Nutzern inhaltlich verstümmelte Spielefassungen vorgeschrieben werden (zum üblichen deutschen Premiumpreis). Als mündiger Bürger weiß ich sehr gut, was ich mir zumuten kann oder eben nicht. Wenn ein Publisher dann meint, plötzlich päpstlicher als der Papst sein zu müssen und die ohnehin restriktiven deutschen Vorgaben in vorauseilendem Gehorsam noch weiter treiben zu müssen, dann habe ich für solch ein Verhalten einfach nur Missbilligung übrig.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber doch eben nicht der Fall. Das deutsche Recht schreibt vor, dass ich das Spiel nicht in DE in dieser Fassung erwerben darf, jedoch darf ich natürlich diese Spiele aus dem Ausland importieren.



Du irrst Dich. Kane & Lynch 2 steht z.B. auf "Liste B" der BPjM: 

_Liste B: (Öffentliche Liste der Trägermedien mit nach Ansicht der BPjM absolutem Verbreitungsverbot) Trägermedien, für die nach der für Gerichte allerdings unverbindlichen Ansicht der BPjM weitergehende Verbreitungsverbote nach StGB gelten_

Quelle

Also musste SE durchaus davon ausgehen, dass ihr Spiel _*beschlagnahmt *_wird, wenn sie es veröffentlichen! Und eine Aktivierung über Steam könnte durchaus eine strafbare Handlung für Steam (Vertrieb einer verbotenen Ware) darstellen! Egal wo man das Spiel erworben hat.

Und für Stick of Truth gilt prinzipiell das gleiche. Ich hab das Spiel nicht gespielt, ich spreche hier nur auf die Sache mit den Verfassungswidrigen Symbolen an. Schnitte wegen Anspielungen auf Sex ist ja eher außerhalb von Deutschland ein Problem, und ich kann einen Publisher durchaus verstehen, wenn er sich nicht mit den großen Vertriebsketten anlegen möchte. Es ist letztlich alles ein Business.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2015)

Wo habe ich von K&L 2 gesprochen?  Was hat ein _Import_ aus dem _Ausland_ und die Aktivierung dieses Keys mit einer Veröffentlichung in DE zu tun? 
Ich habe doch gar nichts dagegen, dass diese Spiele im Inland entweder nicht öffentlich oder gar nicht zugänglich sind, wenn sie hiesigem Recht nicht entsprechen. Aber einem dann das Recht nehmen zu wollen, die legal erwerbbaren Importe zu aktivieren und zu spielen, ist für mich der Skandal, darum gehts mir dabei.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

K&L war doch der Grund, dass die SE Sammlung in D nicht aktivierter war, und m.W. galt die selbe Begründung auch für alle anderen entsprechenden Fälle eines Regio-Locks.

Es ist eben nicht legal ein solches Spiel einer Person in D verfügbar zu machen. D.h. der Import (außer für sich selbst) als eben auch die Aktivierung sind illegal (da eine Aktivierung nichts anderes als ein 'verfügbar machen' ist)

Ich bin damit auch nicht einverstanden, aber so ist halt die Rechtslage.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2015)

Habe mich für Activision entschieden, erstens dafür weil Destiny nicht für den PC gekommen ist (auch wenn es nur mittelmäßig ist, geht mir schon fast eher um's Prinzip ) und zweitens weil Advanced Warfare absoluter Müll ist (auch wenn es technisch gelungen ist auf dem PC).

Die Kritik an Ubisoft ist zum Teil ungerechtfertigt, die meisten Basher haben es selber nie gespielt und beziehen sich auf Videos im Netz welche mit dem Bashen aufgrund der dadurch hohen Anzahl an Views ihr Geld verdienen, ich habe weder mit Watch Dogs, noch mit Assassin's Creed Unity noch mit Far Cry 4 Probleme, alle laufen top und sind auch sehr unterhaltsame Spiele, The Crew habe ich nicht probiert.

PS:
Wie die Konsolenversion läuft interessiert mich 0, ich beziehe mich auf die PC Version!


----------



## k4lle (5. Januar 2015)

Was EA bzw. DICE mit BF4 abliefert ist untergrottig.

Ich habe mich noch nie so geärgert. Vor allem, weil ich 100 € für Premium bezahlt habe.

Mittlerweile ist BF4 bei mir aber Geschichte und ich bin zu BF3 und CS:GO zurückgekehrt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder nach oben - 64 Teilnehmer, kommt, da geht noch was


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Januar 2015)

[x] Ubisoft

Und das, obwohl sie mal mein Lieblings-Publisher waren.
Das Spielprinzip von AC ist dermaßen ausgelutscht, dass es mich schon seit mehreren Teilen kaum mehr interessiert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich die Reihe wie von selbst spielt.
Ähnlich sieht es bei Far Cry 4 und Watch Dogs aus. Hübsch sind die Spiele, doch fehlt ihnen irgendwie die "Seele". 
Loben könnte man sie hingegen für Vailant Hearts, Child Of Light und mit Abstrichen auch für Might & Magic X Legacy. Den größten Anteil an Stick Of Truth hatte THQ, sodass ich das Spiel nun nicht Ubisoft zuschreibe.


----------

